# December 2013 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 2, 2013)

Taken today with c1938 Leica IIIa & earlier Hektor 50mm f2.5. DIY developing Kentmere 100 film


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 2, 2013)

More 1930's beat up Leica DIY stuff with a tighter crop


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 4, 2013)

Texting Reb:


Tefillin (edit)

all I did was adjust levels, brightness / contrast and black and white the background on it.


both images taken Sunday 1 December 2013 at the Chabad Lubavitch Chanukah candle lighting ceremony


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## albionism (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 4, 2013)

Again from same Kentmere 100 film developed with out of date Kodak Tmax 1+4 for 8.5mins at 20C. Witches brew developer had black lumps floating in it from previous use! The camera used being beat up wreck of Leica IIIa with an early Elmar f3.5 50cm.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cyanotype 1 by simbojono, on Flickr




Cyanotype 2 by simbojono, on Flickr




Cyanotype 5 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Dec 4, 2013)

Those are great. 

My new toy




New Toy by cybertect, on Flickr

Still getting my head round the menus and umpteen custom function buttons, but so far I like it. Small and light, rather like my OM-2n, which is no bad thing.

A couple of test shots on my way to the station this evening...

With that 24mm lens, f/5.6 at ISO 3200.




More London Christmas Lights by cybertect, on Flickr

and Contax Carl Zeiss Planar T* 50mm f/1.7. f/2.8 at ISO 12,800.




All Bar One by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 5, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



this is pretty cool!!! 


sim667 - your cyanotype pictures are interesting concepts!


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 5, 2013)

A couple more from Sunday:

1. "Eduardo Grimley"
bloke's name is Eduardo. He was rather good guitar player. Caught him in a moment, while he played _If I Were A Rich Man_ from the _*Fiddler On The Roof*_ soundtrack. People I went with said he seemed rather plastic...

2. "Jew for Jews / Repeat After Me / Conversion Charge" all in one.
 

This bloke just pulls up right next to us and starts pulling random blokes over to make them read the Hebrew Prayers. Afterwards, he says 'Congratulations, you just had your Bar Mitzvah'. It was awkward as fuck.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2013)

abe11825 said:


> sim667 - your cyanotype pictures are interesting concepts!


 
I was doing them with students, so just used my leftover pieces of cyanotype paper to chuck some items on and expose.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/simeonjones/sets/72157638350329153/
I wouldn't call them concepts though, its the precursor to photography and been around since 1842


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 5, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Those are great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely shot Cybertect! I'm massively behind on my processing, but here's a few from a day in Lowestoft, back when the weather wasn't quite so brutal....






Is this one a bit overdone?









That cloudburst eventually reached us, so we popped into a cafe for some tea.





Note to self - need to take more Christmas photos.......


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

Camera film advance mechanism locked up twice. I damaged film and took three attempts to get film transport mechanism working. Taken with a well used Kiev IIIa and Jupiter 8. Film used Kentmere 100 developed with out of date reused Kodak Tmax 1+4 8.5 mins.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

gamma globulins said:


> Note to self - need to take more Christmas photos.......



Love this type of portrait. Took a similar shot a long time ago.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I was doing them with students, so just used my leftover pieces of cyanotype paper to chuck some items on and expose.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/simeonjones/sets/72157638350329153/
> I wouldn't call them concepts though, its the precursor to photography and been around since 1842




Still.. cool pictures


----------



## cybertect (Dec 6, 2013)

St Saviour's Dock Bridge & Butler's Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr




Downings Road Moorings by cybertect, on Flickr




A Modest Proposal by cybertect, on Flickr

I wonder if Georgie said "yes"?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Dec 7, 2013)

Paulina in Chinatown




neither




caught by the fuzz




Dame Edna


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2013)

Sony A7 with a couple of different FD 135s

Canon FDn 135mm f/2.0




Teasel by cybertect, on Flickr




Teasels by cybertect, on Flickr




Tyred of waiting for you by cybertect, on Flickr



And the older Canon FD 135mm f/2.5 SC




Pollarded by cybertect, on Flickr




Carshalton Station by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2013)

This last one has been gimped a tad!
From Leica IIIa & Elmar f3.5 50mm


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2013)

Kiev 3a & Jupiter 8. Gimped with old photo filter. Shame about modern wire cage and trailer


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2013)

Sunset this evening on Clapham Common while out flying a kite. (Stitched together from five photos taken on my phone.)


----------



## dweller (Dec 8, 2013)

ROBIN!!!
glad I had my zuiko 135mm strapped to the camera today
you can do manual focus peaking using an art filter on the EM5 and it came in handy here


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Dec 9, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Is that the smallest Man United fan in the world?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 9, 2013)

dweller said:


> Is that the smallest Man United fan in the world?


 
He's sitting on the sidewalk. I like the logo, though.


----------



## dweller (Dec 9, 2013)

a few more from today


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 9, 2013)

.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 9, 2013)

*Walk this way.  Cambridge on Saturday.






*
Bronica SQ-A.  Zenzanon 80mm f/2.8 lens.
Foma Fomapan 100 film.  Developed in ID11.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 9, 2013)

Taken with Leica IIIa & Hektor f2.5 50mm. Two photographs stitched in fotoxx and gimped


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2013)

Some Bermondsey streets in black and white




Jacob Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Flockton Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2013)

And long range London - along the Thames with a 500mm lens




Messing about on the river by cybertect, on Flickr




HMS Belfast, Cannon Street &amp; the BT Tower by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping Police Station, Rotherhithe and Pan Peninsula by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 11, 2013)

Christmas Lights?


----------



## dweller (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 13, 2013)

Tower Bridge Fog by cybertect, on Flickr




Mist over Wapping by cybertect, on Flickr




Caffree by cybertect, on Flickr




London Central WVL 395 [LX11 CVV] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 13, 2013)

cybertect said:


> Tower Bridge Fog by cybertect, on Flickr


Saw this photo on the Londonist yesterday - very nice.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 13, 2013)

Ta. I guess it's OK for an iPhone snap


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2013)

A few shots from Enchanted Parks tonight (full set here)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Christmas Lights?


You've been bitten by the night  bug.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 16, 2013)

Straying into Hocus Eye territory here...

I set myself a little challenge as I was playing a gig at a pub in Surbiton last night - to photograph the other bands on the bill and see how far I could get with manual focus lenses on my A7.

I had to bump up the ISO as it was very dark (around EV1) but it seemed to work out OK. 

The first one is with the CZ 28mm 2.8, the other two are either an FD 50mm f/1.4 or possibly an FD 85mm f/1.8 (I was switching lenses a lot and wasn't keeping track very well)




Maria Ahearn by cybertect, on Flickr




Eugene and Maria by cybertect, on Flickr




Maria Ahearn by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## mauvais (Dec 18, 2013)

The missus is ill and so we've not been sleeping well. I woke up at 3am today and couldn't get back to sleep, so got up and on spotting the mist, I took this out of the back window. Long exposure, pushed a bit in Lightroom.






Technically troubled in various ways, but I like it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2013)

I like it. Shame about next doors washing thingy though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 19, 2013)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2013)

Some night time architecture




Red Six by cybertect, on Flickr




Night fountains by cybertect, on Flickr




The City at night by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2013)

And a different band




Band with no name by cybertect, on Flickr




Band with no name by cybertect, on Flickr




Piers Walmisley by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 20, 2013)

*Mia*






Pentax ME Super camera
SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus film developed in ID11


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 20, 2013)

*A Gypsy Christmas*






Pentax ME Super camera
SMC-Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus developed in ID11


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Dec 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


One of those should be in the Winterval photo competition!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>




Whistle while you work, Cameron is a twerp, he's half-barmy, so's his Party, whistle while you work! 

Seriously mind he has some real, fascist in his midst


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 22, 2013)

Mobile phone madness with Huawei y300 cheap throw away gadget


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cross Pigeon Processing*






Olympus XA2 camera.
AgfaPhoto Vista Plus cross processed in Ilford b/w chemistry.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


"Keep walking, look straight ahead, ignore the weirdo lurking in the dark taking photos"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> "Keep walking, look straight ahead, ignore the weirdo lurking in the dark taking photos"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 23, 2013)

More mobile phone camera snaps


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took this image of the Moon on Saturday evening:




Moon by Bungle2012, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 26, 2013)

Steps by cybertect, on Flickr




Season's Eatings by cybertect, on Flickr




River Wye - up high by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## kropotkin (Dec 26, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


That's really well exposed Jonny - good shot


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 26, 2013)

kropotkin said:


> That's really well exposed Jonny - good shot



Thank you. I was very pleased with this shot.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 26, 2013)

Christmas Lights in Grafton Square by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## sc0ttie (Dec 27, 2013)

Yesterday's muddy bike ride at Hoo, near Rochester.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 27, 2013)

Taken with a Voightlander Bessa R & Jupiter 8 on Kentmere 100 film. DIY soup developing


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the duck one


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I like the duck one



Thanks. He was a lame duck; but also friendly.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 28, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thanks. He was a lame duck; but also friendly.


Looks like a hobo-duck


----------



## cybertect (Dec 29, 2013)

Contax-Zeiss 28mm f/2.8 fun in Herefordshire and mid-Wales




Market Hall &amp; New Inn by cybertect, on Flickr




Court House Farm by cybertect, on Flickr




Lady Chapel by cybertect, on Flickr




High Street, Brecon by cybertect, on Flickr




High Street, Brecon by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2013)

Cosina CS1 SLR & Russian 44M taken with out of date Kodak Max 400 film.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 30, 2013)

Rest in pieces!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2013)

River Wye, Glos.
Fujifilm S2, 50mm Nikon f1.8, jpeg from the camera.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2013)

Both from same Kodax Max 400 film taken with Kiev 3a & Jupiter 12


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2013)

On my last outing I just put the camera on P and shot away. Normally I use fairly wide open apertures, suffice to say that using P closed it down enough so that now I know - I just have to clean my filthy chip !


----------



## dweller (Dec 31, 2013)

Flaine by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 31, 2013)

Taken with a Kiev 3a & Jupiter 12 with Kodak Max 400 Colour Film!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 31, 2013)

*Upwell, Norfolk





*
Lomo Lubitel 166b (Soviet TLR)
AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 35mm film from Poundland.
Incredibly bad home developing in Rollei Digibase C-41 chemistry.  Will do better.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 31, 2013)

ToothlessFerret said:


> *Upwell, Norfolk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like it how did you use 35mm film in a 166b medium format beasty?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 31, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Like it how did you use 35mm film in a 166b medium format beasty?


Really simple.  Tape over red window.  Pop camera, Poundland film, scissors, and two empty 120 spindles in film changing bag.  Unroll the film, snipped off the empty cassette, rolled film roughly into centre of a 120 spindle.  Fit the spindles into camera with film pulled to the top one.  Take out bag.

I forwarded film two whole rotations, but it exposed wide apart, so next time I'd use one and a half rotations to forward.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 31, 2013)

Cosina CS1 SLR & Helios 44M, Wrekin in the background. Destroyed photo in Photoscape


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 1, 2014)

As last image.  This one of Leverington church spire.  Personally I don't like it - the C-41 developing was a complete fuck up.  Still, it made Flickr Explore for some reason.  Funny how imperfection becomes cool.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> As last image.  This one of Leverington church spire.  Personally I don't like it - the C-41 developing was a complete fuck up.  Still, it made Flickr Explore for some reason.  Funny how imperfection becomes cool.



That looks great to me. I like the dust spots/marks and negative holes


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2014)

Taken with Voigtlander Bess R & Jupiter 3. Kodak Max 400 colour film tortured in Photoscape and Avairy. Shooting into sun was not a wise move!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 4, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


That's excellent.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 4, 2014)

dweller said:


> Flaine by dweller88, on Flickr


Nice - were you just there?


----------



## dweller (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Nice - were you just there?



Yes, first time skiing in about 10 years.
My dad likes going and at 75 years of age he's better at it than me.
That is him walking towards the building.
The weather brightened up on the 27th December and we got some great views.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2014)

dweller said:


> Yes, first time skiing in about 10 years.
> My dad likes going and at 75 years of age he's better at it than me.
> That is him walking towards the building.
> The weather brightened up on the 27th December and we got some great views.


I am _such_ a shit skier it's untrue  Maybe by the time I get to 75 I'll have improved.


----------

